# Software Update (Stuck at 10% on phone Tesla App)



## nimzotech

2022 Model Y stuck at
Software update
Downloading 2021.43.102 (10%)

Car Infotainment is showing
Software
V11.0 (2021.43.101.2 0fa4d87bdea6)











I am connected to Wi-Fi.
Have unplugged my USB drive from the glove box. Have re-booted the infotainment system.
Have powered off the car and turned it on after 3 minutes.

Still stuck…

Please advise 🤔


----------



## Ed Woodrick

I don't think that the car is showing connected to WiFi. AFAIK, that's the ONLY way that it will download most updates.

But to the general answer for updates, just chill, it will get here when it wants to.


----------



## nimzotech

Thanks.
Seems, I was chilling since for 4 hours more or less and that did not help.
Anyway car was connected to WiFi with strong signal.
Contacted Tesla Support via the web and after verifying my ID, Tesla confirmed the car was stuck with the update process.
They re-sent the update and after about 30 minutes I am all up to date with Software V. 2021.43.102


----------



## Ed Woodrick

4 hours is not what I call chilling. Try 4 days, at least overnight.


----------



## nimzotech

Ed Woodrick said:


> 4 hours is not what I call chilling. Try 4 days, at least overnight.


This was resolved remotely and immediately by Tesla - no chilling required.
Thanks.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

nimzotech said:


> This was resolved remotely and immediately by Tesla - no chilling required.
> Thanks.


I understand. My point was that 4 hours isn't considered chilling and waiting longer may have self-resolved the problem.


----------



## SDE

Had identical issue on my MYLR 22 as OP with version 2022.16.1.2 being updated to 2022.16.2 and froze at 15% in the app and in car software was showing that everything is up to date.
After a week, another update was issued 2022.16.3 causing the download to start thus fixing the problem. So it does get fixed on its own if your car gets into weird state.

I was not thrilled of having someone from Tesla SSHing into my car and running some ad-hoc scripts, so decided not to file any tickets.


----------



## bsasso

nimzotech said:


> Thanks.
> Seems, I was chilling since for 4 hours more or less and that did not help.
> Anyway car was connected to WiFi with strong signal.
> Contacted Tesla Support via the web and after verifying my ID, Tesla confirmed the car was stuck with the update process.
> They re-sent the update and after about 30 minutes I am all up to date with Software V. 2021.43.102


Where in the web did you contact them? I keep looking but it sends me in circles to installation instructions and FAQ.


----------

